# Neolamprologus Multifasciatus, too young too define the sex?



## c0rreia (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi guys! I just got three Multies today and was trying to define the sex but I none experience with Multies and they might be too young to guess which sex each one of them are...

But, can you guys try to guess or see a clue that I didn't see?!

Here are the pictures:







Thanks in advanced for trying! :thumb:


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Id say they are too young to tell.

It's pretty easy to tell because the females stay pretty small and the males will be a bit larger. Also the males tend to cruise around, battle with other males and dig up sand while the females just kind of chill around their shells.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

MidNightCowBoy stated things perfectly.


----------



## c0rreia (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the replies! I'm enjoying a lot watching those diggers and analyzing their behavior... From what I can tell from the way they interact, I have three females and four males, three of them are very quiet and spend most of time inside of the shells as said *MidNightCowBoy*, the others fight around showing they maleness to each other. They are small but they look tough together, great school of fish I made.

Thanks again for the replies and I'll keep you guys update with some pictures! 8)


----------



## rsnprocess (Jan 31, 2011)

I have two and don't know the sex either. I'd like to add some more. I'm thinking that I won't know what I'm getting if I order some with the LFS people where I got these 2. They didn't even know that they were Neolamprolugus Multifasciatus They told me they were *badis badis*. I've had them a community tank and wondered why their behavior didn't match up with my reasearch on badis badis. They've been through 2 moves with me already trying to accomodate them and separate them from others they were "bullying" (neon tetras and honey gourami).

Now that I know what they are I'd like to make their environment more suitable:
I'm slowing trying to raise the PH and the hardness of the water.
Getting the other tank inhabitants (hillstream loach and bamboo shrimp) out as soon as my other
tank is mature enough for them
Then I'll change over to sand and shells. I have hiding places in rock for them now because I was
tailoring the environment to badis badis. They hide a lot and one has burrowed 
in the gravel under a rock

I have them in an 8 gallon biocube. So if I get it to a multi or shellie tank only, how many total can I have. Do they like being in groups? Odd or even number? If you get too many males, will they fight, and what do you do then? Do you take some back and try again?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

RSN - you've already started a thread re: your experience with these guys. Generally we keep our questions/experiences in our own threads and help the OP with theirs in their threads.  :thumb:


----------

